# Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2



## oerner22 (29. Februar 2012)

Moinsens zusammen,:vik:

kann mir jemand Tipps geben, welches der beiden genannten Geräte für den Einsatz im küstennahen Ostsee-Bereich besser geeignet ist ( meistens bis max. 15 mtr. Tiefe ) ?

Wo liegen die Unterschiede der beiden Geräte ?

Danke für eure Meinung und Empfehlungen....

Grüße von der Ostsee#h


----------



## Fordfan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*

Wenn du die Auswahl hast (unabhänging vom Geld) dann empfehle ich das HDS-5. Die HDS Geräte sind digitale Geräte, haben eine genauere Darstellung und lassen sich beliebig erweitern. Ich würde da nicht weiter überlegen.

René


----------



## Shira11 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Wenn du die Auswahl hast (unabhänging vom Geld) dann empfehle ich das HDS-5. Die HDS Geräte sind digitale Geräte, haben eine genauere Darstellung und lassen sich beliebig erweitern. Ich würde da nicht weiter überlegen.
> 
> René


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen!:m


----------



## oerner22 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*

Danke für eure Meinung !!!!!!!!
Könnt ihr mir auch sagen, ob es Nachteile beim HDS gegenüber dem Elite gibt, z.B. wegen der geringen Tiefen , oder so ???#c
Eines von den beiden sollte es eigentlich werden !!!!!

Danke vorab......|wavey:


----------



## Shira11 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*

Also Nachteile gibt es beim HDS keine gegenüber dem Elite!

Das HDS kann in alle Richtungen erweitert werden.

(LSS-1 mit down und Sidescann, Netzwerk für mehrere Displays,...)

Beim Elite entscheidest Du dich für die Endkonfiguration und das wars dann. Aber wenns genug ist ists auch gut.:vik:


----------



## Fordfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Also Nachteile gibt es beim HDS keine gegenüber dem Elite!
> 
> Das HDS kann in alle Richtungen erweitert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich ebenfalls nur zustimmen!:m

Rene


----------



## luge (15. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5 oder HDS-5 Gen.2*

Zumal ist die Auswertung mit DrDepth beim Elite nicht möglich was für mich ausschlaggebend war!

Gruß Luge


----------

